# Best way to meet people (from your school) on-line



## aquamus (Oct 22, 2006)

[deleted]


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

myspace has something like that. i don't think it's exactly what you want, but that's all I know :lol


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

You can always send an email to the student union and tell them they should put up posters and stuff to promote the forum. I don't think many students hang out at their school's website too much.

I think Friendster has message board for different schools.


----------



## wolvie (Jul 3, 2005)

Check http://www.facebook.com. It's the best way to meet people from school online I think. There are a ton of users there.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

wolvie said:


> Check http://www.facebook.com. It's the best way to meet people from school online I think. There are a ton of users there.


He mentioned facebook in his post


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Facebook=Fear :afr


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I dare not to. Thats just me.


----------



## infinite_time (Jul 18, 2005)

I just joined facebook yesterday. My school is small and therefore I don't think my school is too active on there  Darn. I was hoping that I would make some friends from my school.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Facebook? Meh. I usually add people I've never spoken to, but have only seen in passing, or in class. I've never really made friends through there, unfortunately. Which isn't to say it can't be done. I just have the worst luck (and no reason why anyone would want to be my friend).

xoxo
Maggi


----------

